# A Breastfeeding Diet: What Should I Eat When I'm Breastfeeding?



## Gael (May 20, 2021)

Interesting approach. Thanks for sharing. I'm trying to lose my weight now after my first child and it's not that easy.


----------



## Snuggley (Jun 10, 2021)

Yeah, it's a horrible situation for many mothers. I get how you feel. After having my second child being a 36 year old mom, made it impossible to lose the extra weight. All these issues after born are making the situation worse. But, if you try to improve yourself, you can get some new achievements in your life. For example, try looking for websites and forums about this topic. It could help you a lot. I found my favorite already, and I'm working on myself. Due to MEDICAL WEIGHT LOSS BETHLEHEM PA H | Home - Medical Weight Loss Lehigh Valley my life has changed a little.


----------



## Solaire (May 31, 2021)

Snuggley said:


> Yeah, it's a horrible situation for many mothers. I get how you feel. After having my second child being a 36 year old mom, made it impossible to lose the extra weight. All these issues after born are making the situation worse. But, if you try to improve yourself, you can get some new achievements in your life. For example, try looking for websites and forums about this topic. It could help you a lot. I found my favorite already, and I'm working on myself. Due to MEDICAL WEIGHT LOSS BETHLEHEM PA H | Home - Medical Weight Loss Lehigh Valley my life has changed a little.


Thanks for sharing, I think the site you left could help me!


----------



## Emma Louise (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks for sharing such great information, Its difficult for breastfeeding mom's to lose weight. I think should consider taking dietary vitamins and supplements, that are safe and help you to lose weight. In my pregnancy and after baby born, I take Frunutta Dissolvable Vitamins, which help me in reducing weight and also maintain the required vitamins in my body.


----------



## EmmaMartinez (Jul 20, 2021)

Emma Louise said:


> Thanks for sharing such great information, Its difficult for breastfeeding mom's to lose weight. I think should consider taking dietary vitamins and supplements, that are safe and help you to lose weight. In my pregnancy and after baby born, I take Frunutta Dissolvable Vitamins, which help me in reducing weight and also maintain the required vitamins in my body.


Thanks for referring the great website.


----------

